# fast Track not aligning to complete loop



## Edazzel21 (Nov 11, 2018)

as you can see from the images, it is like the trajectory is never correct to complete the connection. I didnt have this problem last year when building my layout. It is a bit bigger this year, but I dont see how that should matter. the only think I can think of is that I need half straights or half curves?? I am working with 10.5 inch straights and 036 curves. needless to say, this is super frustrating. any advice or input would be really appreciated. thanks so much!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

One of your lengths is longer than it's opposite match.
:hah:
Do you have a turnout/switch hidden out of the pics. That could be the cause?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

From what I can see one side has 4 sections and one has 5 one on the wall side. (I could be wrong tho)


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Edazlle21, 

Like Xnats, and bewhole have stated, something on one side is off, or the lay out is not square. Be sure the runs are the same with the same pieces and you will figure it out.

I modified my layout considereably from the origina plan and I ran into some problems due to the track went off at an angle to follow the space I had available. Ended up using different radius turns.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

If these are the same tracks you used last year then what has been said is the answer. You are not lining them up as you did last year.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Use the free version of AnyRail to figure out the track plan and then stick to it.


----------

